# led downlights blinking



## bero35 (Jan 6, 2013)

We have 10 led recessed cans located outdoors under a canopy they are 120v, 1000 lumens (no wattage rating on fixture) . They are controlled by a photo switch on the roof. There was a complaint of one blinking but when I tested it, it worked fine. I replaced the photoswitch, then replaced the light and the new light began blinking. I tried the new light in another fixture and it worked fine, but when I disconnected it the original began to blink slowly. I put it back to its original configuration and everything is working properly. My question is what causes this blinking? There has been no problem for two and a half years, I know all the drivers are dimmable but we're not using that feature. Any ideas?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Blinking while it's off or blinking while it's on?

Can't add anything useful, but I've also had weird issues with photocells and LED lights.


----------



## bero35 (Jan 6, 2013)

Not blinking now, but when it occurred, it was only with photo covered(energized).


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Blinking while it's off or blinking while it's on?
> 
> Can't add anything useful, but I've also had weird issues with photocells and LED lights.




I may be wrong , but are you sure the photo-cell is compatible to your lighting ?


----------



## bero35 (Jan 6, 2013)

The old photo had a rating of tungsten:25a; ballast: 25a va. The new photo has a rating of tungsten: 15a, 1800w; ballast 8.3a, 1000va. They are different, I'll get a comp to the original, and see what happens... thanks


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

Some LEDs are sensitive to minuscule amounts of voltage/currents. Special care needs to be given when multiple LED's are controlled concurrently off anything other than a basic off/on switch. Special care as in using the appropriate dimming controls, photocells, or whatever. However, some basic off/on switch with a night light can allow minuscule voltage/currents to pass through the switch even when it is in the off position causing LEDs flicker. 

In your case, unless the photocell explicitly says LED compatible I would suspect it to be the problem.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Have you tried this?


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

oldtimer said:


> I may be wrong , but are you sure the photo-cell is compatible to your lighting ?



That's my thinking. If they don't twinkle on a switch, try having the PC operate a contactor.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Put ONE incandescent lamp on the circuit. Problem solved.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

five.five-six said:


> That's my thinking. If they don't twinkle on a switch, try having the PC operate a contactor.


By PC I mean photocell




And whiskey tango foxtrot happen to the edit button?


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

IslandGuy said:


> Put ONE incandescent lamp on the circuit. Problem solved.


Beat me to it, there wasn't enough of a load on the system. Took me a while to figure it out and a call to the manufacturer to confirm the suspicion. :laughing:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

The_Modifier said:


> Beat me to it, there wasn't enough of a load on the system. Took me a while to figure it out and a call to the manufacturer to confirm the suspicion. :laughing:


I knew it all along and didn't seek extra help. :001_tongue:


----------



## Mrphil (Feb 8, 2014)

IslandGuy said:


> Put ONE incandescent lamp on the circuit. Problem solved.


What are saying? Please explain .
The LEDs did not produce enough load to -what ?

Thank you for the schooling.


----------



## bero35 (Jan 6, 2013)

If the problem occurred after installation or shortly thereafter,that might be, but the fixtures have been in for a few years with no issues.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

bero35 said:


> If the problem occurred after installation or shortly thereafter,that might be, but the fixtures have been in for a few years with no issues.


I bet the driver is going bad. My experience with blinking is either the wrong dimmer or a bad driver.


----------



## Bobaker (Sep 15, 2013)

Check your voltage. Is it steady?


----------



## bigdan1 (Jun 16, 2013)

IslandGuy said:


> Put ONE incandescent lamp on the circuit. Problem solved.


I had the same issue on one of our semi trailers when we installed led tail lights and none worked. Added back one of the regular tail lamps and all worked fine. Not sure why though


----------



## bero35 (Jan 6, 2013)

Bobaker said:


> Check your voltage. Is it steady?


You were on the right track. I had to return because all lights were out yesterday . I located a tripped breaker and backtracked to above ceiling jbox and found a broken wire(solid#12) causing a partial short. I repaired and so far so good. Thanks.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

five.five-six said:


> That's my thinking. If they don't twinkle on a switch, try having the PC operate a contactor.


or magnetic relay. (not ssd)

ssd relays are opto-coupler devices and can do the same thing with xenon strobe lights or leds
one of our bosses was having a fit over a strobe that flashed when it wasn't supposed to:laughing:
after analyzing the circuit from the light we went to the control panel and found the ssd.
switched it out for a 12 volt ice cube
problem solved!


----------

